# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Impostor - Elkido scammed me 50k gold

## Tobi123

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...port-safe.html This is the person that scammed me for 50K gold
imgur.com/a/D5iZfwy here are all the pictures of the chat with him I literally copy pasted his nick from his post and this is what I got in return despite all the positive reviews, I want a full refund for this whether its my gold back or cash for the price of mograine's gold(3000$), I even have a video of how I copy paste his nick from his ownedcore post and try to add him where it shows im blocked if a mod needs it can message me for an additional proof, my name/email/ingame nick are censored due privacy reasons if a mod needs it too can message me Imgur: The magic of the Internet here's a screenshot from his thread just so everyone can see i even have the video if mod needs it i can send it where i refresh the webpage incase you think i changed the letters or something by modifying html, here is all the chat screenshots Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## Tobi123

Can somebody look into this please?

----------


## player1231

Same thing happened to me. Wanted to buy 2k Gold. Got blocked after I sent the money. Can also provide pictures if needed.

----------


## dbardal

Same issue here.
"Only" $50 - but still annoying.

The reason why people are getting scammed is because his real Discord is not in upper-case, but he have written it in upper-case on his thread (DISCORD: ELKIDO#8539).
The scammer have the username in upper-case, while the real Elkido use lower-case.

Someone should look into this, as it's the sellers fault (since he's posting the wrong discord-name).

----------


## D3Boost

@ELKIDO You will be held responsible for their loss. You are required to provide refunds even though they were scammed by impostors but that is due to your negligence. You should have posted the correct Discord ID in your thread.

----------


## ELKIDO

You were all scammed by imposter. You could spare 1 second to send a message on ownedcore and confirm you are talking to real me. I also have skype, website, phone number, and dozen of other stuff by which you could contact me.

----------


## D3Boost

> You were all scammed by imposter. You could spare 1 second to send a message on ownedcore and confirm you are talking to real me. I also have skype, website, phone number, and dozen of other stuff by which you could contact me.


That does not justify the fact that you were advertising an impostor's Discord ID in your thread.

----------


## dbardal



----------


## D3Boost

> 


Please contact your credit card issuer and file a chargeback. Your bank will reverse the payment right away.

----------


## ELKIDO

That thead of mine is there for 2 years now and i didnt know it matters if its uppercase. Never had any issues. And i didnt even know about this. They must have recently changed that lowercase and uppercase matters. I did not know that nor i can be held responsible for this. I only had uppercase letters in one of my threads and i have corrected it as soon as i figured whats going on- when dbardal contacted me 30 minutes ago via skype.

----------


## D3Boost

> That thead of mine is there for 2 years now and i didnt know it matters if its uppercase. Never had any issues. And i didnt even know about this. They must have recently changed that lowercase and uppercase matters. I did not know that nor i can be held responsible for this. I only had uppercase letters in one of my threads and i have corrected it as soon as i figured whats going on- when dbardal contacted me 30 minutes ago via skype.


The lowercase/uppercase was always there; it is not a recent thing. It doesn't matter if you had it in one of your threads; you were still considered to be advertising an impostor's Discord.

----------


## ELKIDO

There are numerous ways that you guys could double check. Everyone knows that discord have faults and all the time new loopholes for scammers are opened. There are my discord channel links in signature, There is skype guide how to avoid imposter, there are clickable links on my ownedcore profile, there is link to my website, there is my personal phone number. 
And in the end, just go to your bank and do a credit card chargeback to get your money back.

----------


## ELKIDO

> The lowercase/uppercase was always there; it is not a recent thing. It doesn't matter if you had it in one of your threads; you were still considered to be advertising an impostor's Discord.


I did not know that, i have corrected my thread as soon as i was made aware. I have presented numerous ways for a customer to confirm my identity on my profile and signature and posts..

----------


## Tobi123

> @ELKIDO You will be held responsible for their loss. You are required to provide refunds even though they were scammed by impostors but that is due to your negligence. You should have posted the correct Discord ID in your thread.


I traded gold not money and I saw tons of positive feedbacks, didn't know I would be getting scammed so I didn't take a video or picture of any trade

----------


## ELKIDO

> I traded gold not money and I saw tons of positive feedbacks, didn't know I would be getting scammed so I didn't take a video or picture of any trade


I understand , but when you trade that much gold its normal to at least double check who you trade to. Its a common knowledge that you need to send message on the forum to be 100% sure that you talk with real person and not impersonator. Impersonators just look for loopholes to exploit, and this was one of them. You could have contacted me on skype, my website, ownedcore, whats up. Literally dozen of ways. And all of them took 1 second. You can try to get your gold back.





Just for record: Even in my signature it SCREAMS the correct discord channel link, correct skype add and website. This is all automatic- no way to make mistake... but yet no one clicked on it. Also on the left side under my name there are clickable skype and discord links. Just one click on any of those would be enough to double check.

----------


## ELKIDO

Tobi can try to get his gold back. That shouldnt be a problem since he says he traded 50k gold. Blizzard has seen that plain as a day.

----------


## Tobi123

> The lowercase/uppercase was always there; it is not a recent thing. It doesn't matter if you had it in one of your threads; you were still considered to be advertising an impostor's Discord.


I trusted the person cause his discord name in his thread was put twice there how can I know that he advertises a imposter discord when the discord was put in the thread twice and I literally copy-pasted it, I traded all my gold to him(50k gold) on tbc and apparently now its my mistake????????

----------


## ELKIDO

Contact blizzard and tell them your gold has been stolen. If its indeed 50k gold as you say they will have no problem restoring it and banning the scamer.

----------


## Tobi123

> Contact blizzard and tell them your gold has been stolen. If its indeed 50k gold as you say they will have no problem restoring it and banning the scamer.


So you are suggesting me to open a ticket and tell blizzard that i got scammed for 50k gold from my account? They will instantly know that i was trying to sell it for real money and i will end up banned

----------


## ELKIDO

Im suggesting you tell them your account was hacked, and gold stolen. 
I can write a ticket for you if you want?

----------


## Tobi123

> Im suggesting you tell them your account was hacked, and gold stolen. 
> I can write a ticket for you if you want?


They will know account is not hacked because its not logged by anyone else but me they will see IP logs

----------


## ELKIDO

Doesnt hurt to try. Trading 50k gold from one go is probably going to get you banned anyway in the next ban wave.

----------


## Tobi123

@D3Boost I got scammed 50K gold from his mistake which he does not admit still. And now he wants me to do something that can get my account permanently banned for gold selling. I'm literally being insulted right now like it's my fault and I get suggestions that may make the situation even worse than it is by him

----------


## ELKIDO

Im not insulting you by any means. Just making a suggestion. Your account as high chance to get banned since you traded 50k gold.

----------


## ELKIDO

This is my thread for gold buying https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...st-secure.html (✅buying us and eu tbc classic gold. Several payment methods. Fast and secure✅) If you check it there are links to my discord channel where i buy gold. There is no discord name mentioned here. This is the only way and only thread that states that im buying gold. People are contacting me thru my discord channel . This is PRECISELY why i have made this channel and placed it in my gold buying thread, so that no one can get scamed. *However, you contacted me to sell YOUR gold via thread in which I only sell MY gold, so how did you know that I buy gold? There was no reference that I buy gold in that thread where wrong discord was displayed, so how did you know that I buy gold at all???* . That means you haven't looked at any other of my threads at all. This proves that you are trying to pull some scam here. Your whole story doesn't make sense and is full of holes. Not to mention that you created ownedcore account yesterday and flat out found my thread, amongst hundreds of other threads, with wrong discord, and just like that pulled out and instantly sold 50k gold. Not 2-3-10k, but 50k. Any person with half a brain would triple check when selling that much gold. And after triple checking they would do partial trade. But no, you flat out bump 50k gold to a guy that you contacted thru his gold selling thread,while you didn't even know if he is even buying gold. Furthermore your first contact with imposter was at 3;42 and complete chat with negotiations and gold trading finished at 4:15. Thats a bit more than 30 minutes. Do you seriously think anyone would believe this?

----------


## AbyssDev

Taking ELKIDO's advice on the hacked account route, you can pay for a VPN, they are only a few bucks, but you could log into your WOW account from another country via the VPN (depending on which one you go with). Blizzard will have the IP address logged, then you could go that route

----------


## ELKIDO

> Taking ELKIDO's advice on the hacked account route, you can pay for a VPN, they are only a few bucks, but you could log into your WOW account from another country via the VPN (depending on which one you go with). Blizzard will have the IP address logged, then you could go that route


Plain as day.

----------


## Tobi123

> This is my thread for gold buying https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...st-secure.html (✅buying us and eu tbc classic gold. Several payment methods. Fast and secure✅) If you check it there are links to my discord channel where i buy gold. There is no discord name mentioned here. This is the only way and only thread that states that im buying gold. People are contacting me thru my discord channel . This is PRECISELY why i have made this channel and placed it in my gold buying thread, so that no one can get scamed. *However, you contacted me to sell YOUR gold via thread in which I only sell MY gold, so how did you know that I buy gold? There was no reference that I buy gold in that thread where wrong discord was displayed, so how did you know that I buy gold at all???* . That means you haven't looked at any other of my threads at all. This proves that you are trying to pull some scam here. Your whole story doesn't make sense and is full of holes. Not to mention that you created ownedcore account yesterday and flat out found my thread, amongst hundreds of other threads, with wrong discord, and just like that pulled out and instantly sold 50k gold. Not 2-3-10k, but 50k. Any person with half a brain would triple check when selling that much gold. And after triple checking they would do partial trade. But no, you flat out bump 50k gold to a guy that you contacted thru his gold selling thread,while you didn't even know if he is even buying gold. Furthermore your first contact with imposter was at 3;42 and complete chat with negotiations and gold trading finished at 4:15. Thats a bit more than 30 minutes. Do you seriously think anyone would believe this?


I contacted many people with threads like you if they sell gold and was comparing prices between each other and you offered the best one out of all, also about you having a different thread for you buying gold, first of all you were asked first on the discord if you are buying, second you have reviews highlighted in your thread of people selling you gold, and yet despite all of the irresponsibility and advertising a discord that scams people you are still trying to blame the people that fell victims to the scam

----------


## ELKIDO

Stop making blatant excuses please. I completely explained above and pointed out everything thats suspicious. No one is stupid enough to believe in what ur saying. As far as i know you faked entire chat with that scamer.

----------


## ELKIDO

> I contacted many people with threads like you if they sell gold and was comparing prices between each other and you offered the best one out of all, also about you having a different thread for you buying gold, first of all you were asked first on the discord if you are buying, second you have reviews highlighted in your thread of people selling you gold, and yet despite all of the irresponsibility and advertising a discord that scams people you are still trying to blame the people that fell victims to the scam


None of my feedbacks highlighted in that thread point that i bought gold from someone, so im asking you again why did you contact me and and ask me if i buy gold, you did not and could not know that i buy gold at all. Stop lying already, you are caught red handed.

----------


## joboy_67

> Stop making blatant excuses please. I completely explained above and pointed out everything thats suspicious. No one is stupid enough to believe in what ur saying. As far as i know you faked entire chat with that scamer.


If we faked chats how come it was deemed you are responsible for this mistake earlier in the post? Multiple people got scammed because of your negligence in posting the wrong discord ID on your thread. There are atleast 4 or 5 people that got scammed in one day because of this. Instead of name-calling and acting immature you should accept the fact you had a scammers discord in your post period. All of us directly copied and pasted it making sure it was the same as in your post.

----------


## ELKIDO

we will see what admins have to say.

----------


## Tobi123

> we will see what admins have to say.


Imgur: The magic of the Internet here is a picture of your own thread where all these feedbacks/replies are under your contact me via method

----------


## joboy_67

> we will see what admins have to say.


A moderator already called you at fault in the first page of this thread from advertising a false discord. My post is separate but it is pretty clear who's fault it is, and considering multiple people came forward with the same problem, it's a no brainer.

----------


## dbardal

> Please contact your credit card issuer and file a chargeback. Your bank will reverse the payment right away.


Did this. Got denied since it got sent to a private person and not a real seller.

----------


## D3Boost

Looking into this and waiting for Elkido's reply on Skype.

----------


## D3Boost

ELKIDO will be issuing refunds to dbardal and joboy_67.

As for Tobi123, there is not enough evidence regarding the whole transaction so your case will be dismissed.

In future, please confirm trades through PMs on the forum.

----------

